# Suns Trade Rumors: A lot of speculation, very little substance



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Every team in the NBA wants to foist their overpaid, underperforming and/or inefficient player on the Phoenix Suns in exchange for instant money savings, future cap relief and draft picks. Makes a ton of sense for those teams.
> 
> But does it make sense for the Suns?
> 
> ...


http://www.brightsideofthesun.com/2...josh-smith-kevin-love-gerald-wallace-rudy-gay


----------

